# Biggest List 2007



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will use this thread for posting the list. *Please do not use this thread to post pics*, use this thread http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36949 


*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
BubbaBlue 40" (R)
French 26 1/2" (R)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 3/27/07*

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
BubbaBlue 40" (R)
French 26 1/2" (R)

*White Perch*
old linesides 1 1/4 lbs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 3/30/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
BubbaBlue 40" (R)
hengstthomas 29 3/4" (R)
French 26 1/2" (R)

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4 lbs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
WheresBrent 41" (R)
BubbaBlue 40" (R)
hengstthomas 29 3/4" (R)

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4 lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 4/2/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)
BubbaBlue 40" (R)

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4 lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

i caught a gill yesterday that was 8 inches. I also got a 2 lb. 19 inch largemouth bass and a 14 inch crappie the day before.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

Tom's got me beat, but i pulled a 18" largemouth out of a pond near my house. go me


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

Does My 46in.striper Count I Caught It W. You(anthony)but I Wasnt A Pierandsurf Member Yet


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Tim welcome to the board.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

no tim it doesnt count cuz anthony dropped it before a pic and measure...jk 

tim one day....you know...your hush...yeah, ok. anyways it was great meetin you both, anthony and tim. cya soon

eugene


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

TimK said:


> Does My 46in.striper Count I Caught It W. You(anthony)but I Wasnt A Pierandsurf Member Yet


What fish?


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually had it measured and me and Anthony couldn't pick it up bc it weighed too much.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

TimK said:


> Actually had it measured and me and Anthony couldn't pick it up bc it weighed too much.


you guys need to do some push ups... heehee... j/k  

nice fish and welcome to the board. you got a good fisherman buddy in Anthony...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

anthonys got guns...maybe he dropped the fish on purpose....what fish 
lets go play in the snow

eugene


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> you guys need to do some push ups... heehee... j/k
> 
> nice fish and welcome to the board. you got a good fisherman buddy in Anthony...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

In all actuality Tim did catch a 46" striper at Matapeake that was b/w 39-43 lbs. We didn't have a drop net so I jumped down to grab the fish. I could not lift the fish with one hand so we just released it without a pic. Truly nice fish though.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> i caught a gill yesterday that was 8 inches. I also got a 2 lb. 19 inch largemouth bass and a 14 inch crappie the day before.


You must have a pic for any fish to count.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

Hengsthomas,thanks For The Welcome ,eugene Whats Up,hey Anthony Crazy Guy Was Wondering If Squid Count In Ur Contest


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Just to let you guys know no junk fish will be considered for this contest. No rays, skates, dog sharks, mud toads, stargazers, sea robins, or other fish deemed junkfish.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Guess that leaves me out  .


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

No cats either then Anthony? Bowfin?Gar? Strickly salt or just below fall line? Thanks D+C


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Catfish, carp, gars, bowfin are fine. Those fish are target species by some people.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

dude thats messed up. i dont know how to post pics but i guarantee i caught those fish and if u dont believe me give me ur # and ill send u the pics. People keep tryin to teach me how to post pics but they are makin it too hard cuz i dont know how to download the pic to the site or w/e they were saying.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> dude thats messed up. i dont know how to post pics but i guarantee i caught those fish and if u dont believe me give me ur # and ill send u the pics. People keep tryin to teach me how to post pics but they are makin it too hard cuz i dont know how to download the pic to the site or w/e they were saying.


I'm sure you did catch the fish, but don't make such a big deal out of it . . . this is just for fun. Fishing isn't about impressing others, just have fun, relax, and enjoy the outdoors. Think about what we did before digital cameras . . . take pic, use up rest of roll, go to developers, wait a couple days, and by the time you got it back, you probably caught something bigger


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> dude thats messed up. i dont know how to post pics but i guarantee i caught those fish and if u dont believe me give me ur # and ill send u the pics. People keep tryin to teach me how to post pics but they are makin it too hard cuz i dont know how to download the pic to the site or w/e they were saying.


You need a pic. My buddy caught a 46 inch striper the other day at matapeake, I saw him measure it and I personally tried to pick it up out of the water but it was too heavy to do with one arm. We didn't want to put any more stress on that fish so we released it without a pic. I didn't put him on the list even though I was personally there to witness everything. That's just how it goes. There were several people who had pics but didn't measure their fish. All I ask for is a pic and a measurement. Remember this contest is supposed something fun for the P&S members here.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

The fish that is categorized as a 10" bluegill, I may be wrong, but I'm thinking it may actually be a redear sunfish or some type of hybrid.

Does each variety of sunfish get it's own category, or get lumped together as one category, "bluegill". I guess the same question goes for catfish too.

On the fish in question, a reddish color appears around the black spot on the gill cover, which would tend to indicate redear. Also, a bluegill would tend to have more clearly defined vertical stripes, and some blue coloration around the gill covers, which this fish appears to be lacking. Also lacking is a dark spot on the rear of the dorsal fin that all bluegills have.

Bluegill:
http://www.dgif.state.va.us/wildlife/fish/details.asp?fish=010183

Redear:
http://www.dgif.state.va.us/wildlife/fish/details.asp?fish=010185

Thanks, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Anthony, just read on the other thread that this game is only open to fish caught in M.D./D.E. What, you guys are frightened of out of state competition?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Keeping it to the area locals...*



dirtyhandslopez said:


> Anthony, just read on the other thread that this game is only open to fish caught in M.D./D.E. What, you guys are frightened of out of state competition?


Wanna thread it then make is so for the VA areas and south...

Better yet.. it was never stated that you couldn't come to MD/DE and catch fish. Well that's if you can. Craw and Bro came up and slammed some nice blue in AI in December - so bring it cleatus...  

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This is the MD/DE board so that is why the list is the way it is. I did this a few years ago and did it for the entire coast. That was way too much work so if you want to start one on another state, you are more than welcome to.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> This is the MD/DE board so that is why the list is the way it is. I did this a few years ago and did it for the entire coast. That was way too much work so if you want to start one on another state, you are more than welcome to.


Go geetem' bud ! :beer: The boat is ready dude ! It's time for the flat ones :fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Have sticker, will travel


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*OLSides...*



old linesides said:


> Go geetem' bud ! :beer: The boat is ready dude ! It's time for the flat ones :fishing:


A little birdie told me they're catchin em in OC... Bout time to make a trip.. hope the weather gets a tad bit warmer next week.. 

*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*

*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” *
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 4/30/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)
BubbaBlue 40" (R)

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4 lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 5/09/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)
BubbaBlue 40" (R)

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4 lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 5/18/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)
BubbaBlue 40" (R)

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4 lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 5/21/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)
BubbaBlue 40" (R)

TunaFish 31.4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 5/21/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)
BubbaBlue 40" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 5/22/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 5/26/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
okimavich 2.5lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Carp*
Tommy Robinson 28 1/2lbs

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
fingersandclaws 2.5lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 5/30/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Carp*
Tommy Robinson 32 1/2lbs
Tommy Robinson 28 1/2lbs

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
fingersandclaws 2.5lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
chump 4lbs 1oz
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14 ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 7/09/07*

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Carp*
Tommy Robinson 32 1/2lbs
Tommy Robinson 28 1/2lbs

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
fingersandclaws 2.5lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Spot*
Desperado 5ozs

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
chump 4lbs 1oz
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14ozs


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

is there some reason bluefish aren't being included in the list or have no submissions been made?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> is there some reason bluefish aren't being included in the list or have no submissions been made?


I think that everyone is waiting til the fall run to submit. I haven't heard of any really big ones around yet.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

If it's not a paper bluefish, don't bother submitting, I'll be getting one this fall


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

darn, we should have measured Creamer's white perch a couple of weeks ago at PAX, it was definitely bigger than 10" and probably more than 11". Might have been the leader...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> If it's not a paper bluefish, don't bother submitting, I'll be getting one this fall



I thought you were anti blue!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

French said:


> I thought you were anti blue!


That's why I rid the sea of em' and they end up at the WSSC plant down the road along with some rice and kimchee.  Haven't had em' over 28", but if you bleed em' good and grill them hard, it should be tasty enough


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I submitted a bluefish and a couple more spots. But so far they haven't been added. Guess Anthony is getting tired of me entering small fish in a big fish competition.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Im Ho*

46 INCH STRIPED BASS
44 INCH STRIPED BASS
[email protected] INCH OR BETTER
[email protected] INCH OR BETTER
3 TIME NOMINEE WITH DNR WEBSITE
AND A 28 INCHER 2 DAYS AGO

Sorry fellas, I had to leap in here for self-gratificationopcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Congrats Bayfisher! You have to submit pictures with measurements and stuff to be official.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*in file already*

no need to compete


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

bayfisher is that this year or a lifetime


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

last year i got 43 over 40inches.no joke


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 8/18/07*

*Bluefish*
Desperado 14 oz

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Carp*
Tommy Robinson 32 1/2lbs
Tommy Robinson 28 1/2lbs

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
fingersandclaws 2.5lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)
Andre 18 1/2" (R)

*Spot*
Desperado 8" (R)

Desperado 6ozs
Desperado 5ozs

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
chump 4lbs 1oz
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Just to let you guys know please do not post in this thread. Use this thread http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36949. Also I will add a new rule, if the fish is not of legal size, then it will not count as a release. The only exception are fish with a slot size such as red drum. Anything that is oversized will count as a release.


----------



## TimK (Apr 6, 2007)

chang. you not listing your shark


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 09/21/07*

*Bluefish*
Desperado 1.5lbs
Desperado 1.25lbs
Desperado 14 oz

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Carp*
Tommy Robinson 32 1/2lbs
Tommy Robinson 28 1/2lbs

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
fingersandclaws 2.5lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
hengstthomas 23"
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)

*Spot*
Desperado 8" (R)

Desperado 6ozs
Desperado 5ozs

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
chump 4lbs 1oz
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14ozs


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*as of 9/27/07*

*Bluefish*
Desperado 1.5lbs
Desperado 1.25lbs
Desperado 14 oz

*Bluegill*
hengstthomas 10" (R)

*Carp*
Tommy Robinson 32 1/2lbs
Tommy Robinson 28 1/2lbs

*Catfish*
Desperado 11" (R)

*Crappie*
gwaud 1.8lbs

*Croaker*
mepps3 2.8lbs
fingersandclaws 2.5lbs
Desperado 1.6lbs

*Flounder*
Anthony 5lbs
hengstthomas 4.7lbs

*Largemouth Bass*
hengstthomas 23" (R)
Andre 22" (R)
Chump 21" (R)

*Red Drum*
Anthony 47" (R)
Anthony 46" (R)
fish-on 43 1/2" (R)

*Sandbar Shark*
Anthony 5 1/2' (R)

*Spot*
Desperado 8" (R)

Desperado 6ozs
Desperado 5ozs

*Striped Bass*
CJS 45" (R)
Huntsman 42" (R)
WheresBrent 41" (R)

TunaFish 32.4lbs

*Tautog*
fishbait 4.1lbs
chump 4lbs 1oz
fingersandclaws 4lbs

*White Perch*
hengstthomas 11" (R)

old linesides 1 1/4lbs
fishbait 14ozs


----------

